# 81cc chainsaw brand new in the box . . .



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

. . . with a 28" bar only $539.95. But you better act fast. They will be gone today probably. These Efco saw are not junk. Efco is made in Italy and they have made numerous saws under private label. They manufactured for Sachs Dolmar for example, and Dolmar has never been junk. 
Some of you fellas milling with 60 and 70cc saws, this 10 extra cubes will make a big difference. You won't ever see a price this low for a new quality saw like this again. 

Super Duper Chainsaw Deal


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

TT:
Do you have an EFCO saw and if so how long have you had it?? I've seriously considered buying one but am concerned about service and waranty being adequately addressed.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

No I don't have one Oscar. But Bailey's has always stoof behind what they sell, and Efco has a good rep. For that price, I figured you couldn't go wrong. They're all gone now anyway, at that price.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*81c chainsaw brandnew in the box*

If I could justafy gettin another saw (have about 10 or so) I would get that sucker tomorrow.I have seen em in use an used em,an they are well worth the money and yes that is one heck of a deal.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Well I just tried to order one and got this message in red text:

_We are sorry but the EFCO 81CC CHAINSAW WITH 28" BAR & CHAIN is currently out of stock and will be placed on backorder. If you do not want this item to be backordered please delete it from your cart.​_
I wasn't going to go all the way through the checkout process because I don't need one, but one of our members here ordered one but I don't know if he got this message or not. 

I would say anyone who wants one order it anyway and if they don't honor the sales price just cancel the order. That message up there doesn't say anything about "no longer available at this prices" it says "will be placed on backorder". 

Worth a try because you would be getting an 09 saw at the 08 sale price if they have to honor it.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Baileys customer Service told me this AM that they had multiple (7) orders on the saw which is out of stock and that their purchasing Dept had already put in an order for 5 more. Their going to try and honor all orders previously placed but were unsure how many more they could get!


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

*Saw*

I rec'd my saw on Wednesday and thought I'd post a couple of pictures as you requested TT. It's a Behemouth, it's heavier than the Huskie I'm having to replace (7 yrs old) and it seems to handle and cut as well if not better. One thing for sure, the price $539, was right compared to a new 395XP $1100+! TT: Thanks for the heads up:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Man that's a pretty saw! :yes:

I hope it gives many years of trouble free service.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I haver started watching the discovery prog 'axmen'
Fascinating prog.
johnep


----------

